# Frank has pics of Bride and Creature up



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Frank has posted a painted up and I believe final rendition of the Bride and Monster over on the Moebius Facebook page. All I can say is that it is truly amazing, the best monster model Moebius has done yet. Great sculpts of both figures and great diorama. The only bad thing is I thought it was coming out in the next couple of months but it looks like 9+ months away. However all the things in my shop waiting my attention will keep me busy until then.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...31053905.32574.152580141448964&type=1&theater

Bob K.:thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I love this kit. Jeff Yeager has done it again. Only ONE thing, the Monster's clothing shows no sign of wear, no tears on the jacket.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

wow, I wish I could do a figure kit that beautifully!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I saw Frank at Jaxcon Saturday. He had an area where he was selling various kits at very good prices. About half of them were Moebius and then there were others from various manufacturers, typically at half the list prices because the boxes were slightly damaged. I would have bought some but already had everything in my stash. I asked about Moebius and one thing I got was he is hoping for the Bride and Monster kit to be out in a couple of months. That would be great. He also said he no longer has a DC license so no new DC comic characters are currently planned. He said that typically when dealing with a licensed figure the licensor is really a big pain the butt to deal with and they never are happy with what Moebius wants to do and typically demand a sculpt based on some middle managers quirks.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

That is an excellent sculpt,kudos to Jeff Y. The likeness is perfect on both figures. I can't wait to get one! This kit will more than make up for Moebius' not so great Frankenstein sculpt on the first appearance kit. Good sculpts=Good kit. Moebius is still the best ln the biz.:thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

As this is the resin prototype.. i only hope the styrene kit keeps all this detail!... well worth the wait for this one!


----------

